# Yes, But Is It Art?



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 30, 2007)

Our topic under discussion: Designer vinyl action figures, otherwise known as "urban vinyl". A quirky - and sometimes queasy - anything-goes combination of sensibilities: punk rock irreverence, elegant manga lines, quality craftsmanship, splatterfest horror/retro-science fiction B-movie nostalgia and a dark, self-reflexive undercurrent of social satire. 

Since the early 1990s, it's gained momentum to become the hotest pop culture phenomena in the world and is poised upon the brink of transcending the world of toys to become considered an artform. But is it truly art? Let's hear your opinions!

YouTube - Japanorama Urban Vinyl


----------



## Pyan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I'd label it as _"Popular Culture"_, or even _"Ephemera"_ - but hell, Art is Art if you say it is these days, so why not?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, I agree. 

During that documentary one designer made a connection between what Andy Warhol did with his silkscreen prints and what they're achieving with these figures. I would disagree with that assessment: Warhol never even _touched_ the pieces he sold for millions - only the money he received from the sale of them - whereas these young action figure designers demonstrate an enormous amount of talent and skill in several media. Moreover, they care about and have an active hand in the creation of their art. I'd say that their work qualifies for the elevated status of "art" more than anything Warhol ever schlepped off on the gallery marketplace.


----------



## The Ace (Sep 30, 2007)

Naaah, no naked women in it.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 30, 2007)

We can fix that!


----------



## Allegra (Oct 1, 2007)

Call me a snob, but art is art and toys, no matter how artistically designed, are toys - my doggies are good judges on this one.  Then again, it's up to you to decide at which point a toy becomes art to you. 

Have you noticed in the video clip most of the enthusiasts are men-boys (what's the difference? ), It's a further evidence that men don't grow up, a car, a computer, a spaceship... are just toys, no?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 1, 2007)

Allegra said:


> Call me a snob, but art is art and toys, no matter how artistically designed, are toys - my doggies are good judges on this one.  Then again, it's up to you to decide at which point a toy becomes art to you.
> 
> Have you noticed in the video clip most of the enthusiasts are men-boys (what's the difference? ), It's a further evidence that men don't grow up, a car, a computer, a spaceship... are just toys, no?



I doubt you can call this outlook "snobbish", however, I wonder if the definition of art can/shall/will or even should be expanded to include these figures. Personally, I find some of them (at least the ones without their faces rotting off) rather charming creations. But I'm somewhat conflicted as to whether or not they fall within the purview of art.

LOL! Very insightful comment! This can be a very delightful attribute or it can mean you're dealing with someone whose development has been fully arrested. Or a little bit of both. Either way, their creations are an honest reflection of their sensibilities as individuals.


----------



## Allegra (Oct 1, 2007)

Funny I rather like the rotting face ones, I think they are more artistic in a Piccaso way. 

And I have great respect for men & women who can't grow up - you know what I mean - because I'm one of them!


----------

